# HS622 Clutch removal/replacement ?



## PaulYardy (Dec 12, 2016)

Wanting to know if anyone on the forum has ever removed the clutch from a HS622 for repairs.

Mine seems to be the one periodically not engaging the augar even though the augar turns freely (so no jamming).

I'm just wondering whether I take it in for servicing at $75/hour or do it myself.

Paul


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

PaulYardy said:


> Wanting to know if anyone on the forum has ever removed the clutch from a HS622 for repairs.
> 
> Mine seems to be the one periodically not engaging the augar even though the augar turns freely (so no jamming).
> 
> ...


Have you tried adjusting the cable?

If you are mechanically inclined and feel up to the task, I would get a Service manual for it (in US you can buy it at Amazon or eBay), review the process and make the final decision.

You can also look at parts schematics at boats.net to have a rough idea of what is involved.

All Years HS622 TA-A Honda Snowblower WHEEL SHAFT DRIVE SHAFT Diagram and Parts


----------

